# What does this mean?



## Angeldove (Sep 24, 2009)

I have some old bottles and was wondering if someone could help me identify what they may be.  They are both made for like cork tops and are clear.  They have some type of measurement numbers on them - kinda on the sides.  One has a 3 vi on it and the other has a 3 viii on it.  What does the 3 and the vi things on them mean also?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## bottlingco (Sep 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Angeldove
> 
> I have some old bottles and was wondering if someone could help me identify what they may be.Â  They are both made for like cork tops and are clear.Â  They have some type of measurement numbers on them - kinda on the sides.Â  One has a 3 vi on it and the other has a 3 viii on it.Â  What does the 3 and the vi things on them mean also?Â  Thanks for any help! Â


 It sounds like they are prescription or pharmaceutical bottles.  (such as a measurement of 3 drams, etc.)


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 25, 2009)

The "3" is not really a 3  look at it real close the more like part Z on top and bottom like a 3, it's a symbol for ounces. The divisions are usually in ounces or CC. The iv or iii or what ever the size is for ounces.


----------



## Angeldove (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you for the replies!  Here is a picture of 2 of them.  I'm just curious if anyone can shed any light as to the age of these or what they are?


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 25, 2009)

Those are prescription medicine bottles used by druggists across the nation from the late 1800's to the 1960's.  The bottles you pictured date from about 1910-1920.  The ones you have were "stock bottles" and could be used for any type of medication and came with a paper label with directions and the name of the contents and the pharmacy where it came from.  The value unfortunately is less than a dollar because they are so common.  Every old bottle collector finds hundreds of these and usually leaves them at the digging site.  There are some from that era that have the name of the drug store embossed on the bottle and those are more desirable and are valued from $5. to over $100. depending what town they are from.


----------



## Angeldove (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for the information!  []


----------



## bottlingco (Sep 25, 2009)

I worked in a family owned drug store in 1980-81 while going to college.  I loved the job and the knowledge that I gained.  However, my least favorite part of the job was when the pharmacist asked me to take the liquid prescription bottles (such as these, but of a newer variety) back to the soda fountain and soak them in hot soapy water.  If you were lucky, the labels floated off to the top and all you had to do was wash them out.  Usually though, I had to use some elbow grease just to get the label to come loose, even after soaking.  The last time I was in that pharmacy, about 15 years ago, there was still a pink spot on the ceiling tile where I got carried away trying to make someone a strawberry milkshake!  My rule was:  If someone ordered something that sounded good, I just made a little extra so I could have a sample.  bottlingco


----------

